# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  БП для сервера

## Alex_Alikin

Здравствуйте, подскажите какой блок питания необходим для такого сервера? http://www.pr4u.ru/catalog/960-/1025...b21-20839.html

----------

